# I quit!



## woodtickgreg

I have finally done it, after 38 years of smoking I have gone 4 days without a cigarette and I'm not coming unglued! With the advice of my doctor I am using a prescription for chantix, and boy does this stuff work! It is exactly the little extra edge that I needed. I have tried to quit many times and always struggled with the addiction, not this time. I have tried everything in the past, even hypnosis, acupuncture, etc. I have had some weird dreams as a side effect, but that's about it, and if that's all I have to deal with to quit........so be it. My spirits are good and I feel empowered. I have been sick the last couple of days and I can't imagine how I would feel if I was still smoking. I'm proud of me!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mike1950

Congrats greg- but watch it that stuff made Kathie- the eternal happy person very depressed.


----------



## Walt

woodtickgreg said:


> I have finally done it, after 38 years of smoking I have gone 4 days without a cigarette and I'm not coming unglued! With the advice of my doctor I am using a prescription for chantix, and boy does this stuff work! It is exactly the little extra edge that I needed. I have tried to quit many times and always struggled with the addiction, not this time. I have tried everything in the past, even hypnosis, acupuncture, etc. I have had some weird dreams as a side effect, but that's about it, and if that's all I have to deal with to quit........so be it. My spirits are good and I feel empowered. I have been sick the last couple of days and I can't imagine how I would feel if I was still smoking. I'm proud of me!



I may just have to give that stuff a try myself! Congratulations!
Walt


----------



## NYWoodturner

That's awesome Greg. Congratulations. The "Feel Better" effects continue for about a year. The further you get into in the more you will wonder why you ever smoked - or at least I did. Best I remember it was about 5 months when I started coughing up all kinds of crap - be prepared for that. Its part of the process and lasts quite a while, but it is so worth it. Give it about a month and food will start tasting a thousand times better !


----------



## Patrude

woodtickgreg said:
 

> I have finally done it, after 38 years of smoking I have gone 4 days without a cigarette and I'm not coming unglued! With the advice of my doctor I am using a prescription for chantix, and boy does this stuff work! It is exactly the little extra edge that I needed. I have tried to quit many times and always struggled with the addiction, not this time. I have tried everything in the past, even hypnosis, acupuncture, etc. I have had some weird dreams as a side effect, but that's about it, and if that's all I have to deal with to quit........so be it. My spirits are good and I feel empowered. I have been sick the last couple of days and I can't imagine how I would feel if I was still smoking. I'm proud of me!



Congrats, stick with it, it does get easier as you go forward. Good luck with your continued success quitting the smokes!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Congrats greg- but watch it that stuff made Kathie- the eternal happy person very depressed.


Seems to have the opposite effect on me, I feel very upbeat, even with being sick with an upper respiratory and ear infection. But I have been monitoring myself and will continue to do so, weird dreams seem to be the only side effect so far. But no cravings at all....none.....gone! Thanks for the advice though Mike.


----------



## cabomhn

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats greg- but watch it that stuff made Kathie- the eternal happy person very depressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to have the opposite effect on me, I feel very upbeat, even with being sick with an upper respiratory and ear infection. But I have been monitoring myself and will continue to do so, weird dreams seem to be the only side effect so far. But no cravings at all....none.....gone! Thanks for the advice though Mike.
Click to expand...


This is awesome congrats to you. Keep at it


----------



## Kevin

Way to go man! We're proud of ya!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1

Glad it worked for you Greg, I could not handle it, must be my personality or something, It was very depressing and I did not want to do anything but lay in bed all day but then I'm kind of a depressing old fart anyway. Something in my system could not take it, but I sure am glad it works for you !!!!


----------



## duncsuss

Good for you!

Congratulations on taking such a big step towards doing something *just for yourself*.


----------



## AXEMAN58

:way2go: Greg. Had my last cigarette on the 30th of July and now wonder how I could stand the smell of myself. You can do it.:hatsoff::hatsoff::hatsoff:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thank you all for your support and words of encouragement, it means a lot. This is just another and final step in my plan to get my health back. Last year was a rough year for me, I have been battling cholesterol for years and on meds. Then I ruptured my bicep and had surgery to repair it, 6 weeks on the couch with no physical activity did me in and my triglycerides shot up to 660! Scared the hell out of me, I was a heart attack waiting for a place to happen. So I decided to do something about it, either get busy living, or do nothing and get busy dieing. First I got the diet under control, high protein and fiber with a good balance of complex carbs and low fat. Then I started an excersize program, dropped 20lbs in 2 monthes, got retested for the cholesterol and crushed my numbers, the best I had in years, I might be able to start reducing my meds. The arm feels great and is getting stronger too! The last installment of my plan is the smoking, and I'm going to beat that too! I feel so much better already. I'm not trying to be a body builder, just stay healthy so I can work on my bucket list.


----------



## scrimman

Huzzah! Way to go!


----------



## EricJS

Congratulations Greg! That's great news! Heck - after reading the title, I'm just glad you didn't quit woodworking! Hey, now you can spend that extra cigarette money on woodworking.....


----------



## Kenbo

It's a day by day process and you have made it through some of the toughest days. Congratulations. One day at a time my friend. Keep up the great work.


----------



## woodtickgreg

EricJS said:


> Hey, now you can spend that extra cigarette money on woodworking.....


Tools! Or maybe a new truck, LOL


----------



## Kevin

Yah that's a good point. I started smoking in Chesapeake Va in 1974. I'd ride my bike to school and stop at the store on the way and buy a pack for 45¢. When I quit in 2001 I was still paying well under $2 for a pack. I hear they are like $5 a pack for premium brands now? That's big bucks if you smoked as much as I used to. 

Greg, you can afford to take your bride on a vacation in short order! :irishjig:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Yah that's a good point. I started smoking in Chesapeake Va in 1974. I'd ride my bike to school and stop at the store on the way and buy a pack for 45¢. When I quit in 2001 I was still paying well under $2 for a pack. I hear they are like $5 a pack for premium brands now? That's big bucks if you smoked as much as I used to.
> 
> Greg, you can afford to take your bride on a vacation in short order! :irishjig:


$7 bucks a pack here. .49 cents when I started.


----------



## GaSawmiller

I smoked for some time and tried to quit multiple times. It's difficult. Congrats on your victory!!


----------



## brown down

you have inspired me to quit chewing again :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: quit for over a year and a half, I started back up stress is a bi**h...... My buddy and i plan on being miserable together hahaha his wife is gonna hate him, he is just like me... :lolol::lolol::lolol:

I am glad you did it greg and KEEP IT UP. DON'T BE A JACKASS LIKE ME AND GO BACK TO IT!! once you get over that first week or so its all really in your head..


----------



## woodtickgreg

brown down said:


> once you get over that first week or so its all really in your head..


Today is day 6, one day at a time, being miserably sick makes it easy too.


----------



## Bean_counter

Congrats Greg! I quit dipping back in October and it's a struggle at first that's for sure. Its 10 times easier now than it was the first 2 months. I'm still addicted to the hooch but now I have the personal power to choose not to dip. It's nice to feel good when your off the stuff! My lady friend will kiss me again, which is nice to. Hang in there, you won't regret it!


----------



## woodtickgreg

7 Days smoke free now. 1 day at a time.


----------



## Bean_counter

Checking in on ya Greg


----------



## hardtwist

woodtickgreg said:


> 7 Days smoke free now. 1 day at a time.



Your doing great! It does get easier I promise...I quit 3 years ago after 40 years of heavy smoking. It was hell for the first week, then got steadily better till now I only get a craving once or twice a day!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks guys, doing ok, today is day 10.  I do get cravings but can quickly put it out of my mind. The chantix really works for me!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, doing ok, today is day 10.  I do get cravings but can quickly put it out of my mind. The chantix really works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get ride of the crud yet?
Click to expand...

Not a 100% but feeling better.  Thanks.


----------



## Kevin

Every time I see "woodtickgreg" as the newest poster to this thread I hold my breath and pray "God don't let it be an admission that he caved in...."

Don't cave in Greg you have it whipped for sure now. The physical cravings are gone it's all in the head now!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Every time I see "woodtickgreg" as the newest poster to this thread I hold my breath and pray "God don't let it be an admission that he caved in...."
> 
> Don't cave in Greg you have it whipped for sure now. The physical cravings are gone it's all in the head now!


Ha Ha, thanks Kevin, I agree, I got it whupped this time!  I still get a craving a couple times a day but they quickly pass. I'm not going insane like other times I tried to quit. And your right, it is all in my head, I am very determined to beat this and feel that I have. It gets easier every day.


----------



## David Van Asperen

Absolutely fantastic.You my freind are an inspiration.
Dave


----------



## woodtickgreg

13 days and it's getting easier.


----------



## duncsuss

woodtickgreg said:


> 13 days and it's getting easier.



Excellent! Way to go! We're pulling for you ...


----------



## Patrude

woodtickgreg said:


> I have finally done it, after 38 years of smoking I have gone 4 days without a cigarette and I'm not coming unglued! With the advice of my doctor I am using a prescription for chantix, and boy does this stuff work! It is exactly the little extra edge that I needed. I have tried to quit many times and always struggled with the addiction, not this time. I have tried everything in the past, even hypnosis, acupuncture, etc. I have had some weird dreams as a side effect, but that's about it, and if that's all I have to deal with to quit........so be it. My spirits are good and I feel empowered. I have been sick the last couple of days and I can't imagine how I would feel if I was still smoking. I'm proud of me!



:irishjig::irishjig: congrats, good on yhou!!! I have been following and am rooting for ya. Keep it going :irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:


----------



## Kevin

Two weeks and one day. You still being a good boy?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Two weeks and one day. You still being a good boy?


Yes sir I am! I am going to beat this thing, only problem is I am hungry all the time and everything taste great! Almost no cravings for a smoke though, just to be sure I am going to continue with the second month of the chantix. It works great for me and I tolerate it good, no real side effects other than more weird dreams.


----------



## duncsuss

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two weeks and one day. You still being a good boy?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir I am! I am going to beat this thing, only problem is I am hungry all the time and everything taste great! Almost no cravings for a smoke though, just to be sure I am going to continue with the second month of the chantix. It works great for me and I tolerate it good, no real side effects other than more weird dreams.
Click to expand...


Good man


----------



## woodtickgreg

3 weeks today  Doing fine.


----------



## NYWoodturner

woodtickgreg said:


> 3 weeks today  Doing fine.



It only gets easier from here. Great job Greg


----------



## Gary Max

Only one trick left---------- remember----------if you never pick up just one more you will never have to quit again.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gary Max said:


> Only one trick left---------- remember----------if you never pick up just one more you will never have to quit again.


Yup Gary I agree, as much as I liked a good cigar once in a while I know that is never going to happen again, I would fall right back into it. No thanks, this was hard enough and a major accomplishment for me.


----------



## skip.hinton

woodtickgreg said:


> I have finally done it, after 38 years of smoking I have gone 4 days without a cigarette and I'm not coming unglued! With the advice of my doctor I am using a prescription for chantix, and boy does this stuff work! It is exactly the little extra edge that I needed. I have tried to quit many times and always struggled with the addiction, not this time. I have tried everything in the past, even hypnosis, acupuncture, etc. I have had some weird dreams as a side effect, but that's about it, and if that's all I have to deal with to quit........so be it. My spirits are good and I feel empowered. I have been sick the last couple of days and I can't imagine how I would feel if I was still smoking. I'm proud of me!


It's not an easy undertaking at all. Once you've hit a couple of weeks, it should get better. I've been a Skoal man for about 40 yrs. I have quit cold turkey a couple of times, and of course I get cranky. Lasted 1 1/2 yrs my last time. Not the cranky part!


----------



## duncsuss

woodtickgreg said:


> 3 weeks today  Doing fine.



That's great news, Greg -- well done


----------



## Patrude

NYWoodturner said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 weeks today  Doing fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only gets easier from here. Great job Greg
Click to expand...


Great news  keep on truckin


----------



## woodtickgreg

Patrude said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 weeks today  Doing fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only gets easier from here. Great job Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great news  keep on truckin
Click to expand...

I took your advise! And today I drove home a shiny new GMC 4wd pick up, fire red, or if Kevin reads this, flame red. I save about $150 bucks a month on smokes now so why not. Got a great deal with the father in laws GM discount and all the incentives I saved a little over $8,000, made it very affordable. There is something to be said about new american iron too! The truck is called the motor city edition and only available here in the Detroit area. I love this thing! Still smoke free almost 2 months now, I'm done with that, and now my new truck won't stink either.


----------



## duncsuss

woodtickgreg said:


> Still smoke free almost 2 months now, I'm done with that, and now my new truck won't stink either.



Great reason to get a new truck -- seriously, good for you.

Quitting tobacco is not easy (I tried many times before I finally got there ... I hope I'm off them for good now) and you deserve a lot of credit for the effort you put in.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Good for you Greg - The new truck is a well deserved reward and a daily reminder of what you've accomplished. Food starting to taste better yet?


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> Good for you Greg - The new truck is a well deserved reward and a daily reminder of what you've accomplished. Food starting to taste better yet?


Unfortunately yes! I am eating more, seems to be common with people that quit, doc said I would gain weight. I try to eat good food, low fat , high fiber n protein. I can smell better too, the sense of smell is improving. I first noticed it when I smelled the morning air, or rain.


----------



## Final Strut

woodtickgreg said:


> Unfortunately yes! I am eating more, seems to be common with people that quit, doc said I would gain weight. I try to eat good food, low fat , high fiber n protein. I can smell better too, the sense of smell is improving. I first noticed it when I smelled the morning air, or rain.



I had very similar results when I quit 12 1/2 years ago. I never really changed my eating habits and still managed to gain 50 pounds over the course of time.

My sense of smell was the first to recover as well. My wife and I both quit in September and for our anniversary the first weekend in November we took a three day weekend and went and rode some bicycle trails. The second morning we went out we were peddling along and I just stopped and my wife thought something was wrong but I had to stop and process for just a minute how crisp and clean the morning air smelled and felt in my lungs. That was something I had not experienced in almost 15 years.

Good for you to reward yourself for your accomplishment. As a fellow former smoker I know just what it takes to kick it and it deserves a reward.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> ....today I drove home a shiny new GMC 4wd pick up, fire red, or if Kevin reads this, flame red. ...



Good for you! 

:kidw_truck_smiley:

(don't believe you though. No pics. Didn't happen  )


----------



## Molokai

I also stopped smoking a few moths ago and i feel much better 
but miss that morning coffee and cigarette.... :morning2:
and also lost 20 pounds, started jogging and lots of walking.


----------



## duncsuss

Congratulations to you also, Molokai 

And even better that you have managed to lose weight while doing it!



Molokai said:


> I also stopped smoking a few moths ago and i feel much better
> but miss that morning coffee and cigarette.... :morning2:
> and also lost 20 pounds, started jogging and lots of walking.


----------



## Kevin

Molokai said:


> ...
> but miss that morning coffee and cigarette.... :morning2: ...



That's an easy fix. Stop the coffee now. 

Congrats to you too Tom. It's the best thing you can do for yourself (and those that have to smell you!).


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....today I drove home a shiny new GMC 4wd pick up, fire red, or if Kevin reads this, flame red. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you!
> 
> :kidw_truck_smiley:
> 
> (don't believe you though. No pics. Didn't happen  )
Click to expand...


Sorry, by the time I got home it was late and I still had to eat and feed the cats etc. But here she is. 

[attachment=23745]

[attachment=23746]

[attachment=23747]


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> ....here she is.



No she ain't. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....today I drove home a shiny new GMC 4wd pick up, fire red, or if Kevin reads this, flame red. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you!
> 
> :kidw_truck_smiley:
> 
> (don't believe you though. No pics. Didn't happen  )
Click to expand...


Sorry, by the time I got home it was late and I still had to eat and feed the cats etc. But here she is. 
[attachment=23739]

[attachment=23740]

[attachment=23741]
I don't understand why the pictures won't post? I resized and inserted them as I always do and they came up as thumbnails? And now don't come up in the thread?


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll try again.

[attachment=23742]

[attachment=23743]

[attachment=23744]


----------



## Kevin

I tried to edit it for you, but the images aren't making in onto our server. They aren't there for some reason Greg. Have you posted any pics since you got your new computer?


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll try again.

[attachment=23742]

[attachment=23743]

[attachment=23744]


----------



## Kevin

Greg are you seeing the files uplaod into the attachment section before you insert them?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I tried to edit it for you, but the images aren't making in onto our server. They aren't there for some reason Greg. Have you posted any pics since you got your new computer?


Yup, a bunch, I save the post to a draft like always, chose edit draft, then preview post to view. They come up as thumb nails ?, click post reply, and then no pics?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Greg are you seeing the files uplaod into the attachment section before you insert them?


Yes.


----------



## NYWoodturner

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to edit it for you, but the images aren't making in onto our server. They aren't there for some reason Greg. Have you posted any pics since you got your new computer?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, a bunch, I save the post to a draft like always, chose edit draft, then preview post to view. They come up as thumb nails ?, click post reply, and then no pics?
Click to expand...


Greg - what are the sizes on them in pixels? My guess is they are too big. Make your largest dimension 800 pixels.


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to edit it for you, but the images aren't making in onto our server. They aren't there for some reason Greg. Have you posted any pics since you got your new computer?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, a bunch, I save the post to a draft like always, chose edit draft, then preview post to view. They come up as thumb nails ?, click post reply, and then no pics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greg - what are the sizes on them in pixels? My guess is they are too big. Make your largest dimension 800 pixels.
Click to expand...

I did just that, I always do, they should have come up full size, not as thumb nails, and then not at all when posted.


----------



## Kevin

If they were too big they wouldn't upload. Greg until we get this figured out email me the pics so I can upload them for you. We want to see that bad boy! Send them to kevin at texastimbers.com


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> If they were too big they wouldn't upload. Greg until we get this figured out email me the pics so I can upload them for you. We want to see that bad boy! Send them to kevin at texastimbers.com


email addy won't work. texastimbers.com


----------



## Kevin

Sure it does. You got to use the whole thing Greg. [email protected]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Duh! Ok I got it....sent.


----------



## Kevin

I got the pics - I think I will keep them all to myself! Greg this is one SEXY truck! 




Okay okay I am processing them y'all stay tuned . . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I got the pics - I think I will keep them all to myself! Greg this is one SEXY truck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay okay I am processing them y'all stay tuned . . . .


If I screwed up and did something wrong please tell me what it was. I did not change anything that I normally do to post pics.


----------



## Kevin

To see Greg's AWESOME (and great smelling) truck, see post #56. Greg that's one mighty fine looking truck brother. 

I think I know what's going on. I upgraded the forum today to the latest version, and stuff has again gone bonkers. Even though the pics are uploaded and inserted, to see the full size you have to click them as if they were thumbnails. The good news is, Mike (our design guy) is already building our new site and we will be getting moved into the new software as soon as he is done. No more of this unpredictable BS. 

Anyway, congrats on your new ride Greg. You earned it in spades for what you have done for yourself and your family and friends. 


:hatsoff:


----------



## Kevin

Greg, try clearing your cache of all woodbarter cookies and see if that helps.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Greg, try clearing your cache of all woodbarter cookies and see if that helps.


Ok I purged everything, just for fun I will try again and that might tell us some more.

[attachment=23748]

[attachment=23749]

[attachment=23750]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Greg, try clearing your cache of all woodbarter cookies and see if that helps.


Ok I purged everything, just for fun I will try again and that might tell us some more.

[attachment=23748]

[attachment=23749]

[attachment=23750]

Oh well, still not working, guess I'll wait till the site is fixed. At least it's good to know it's not on my end. I wonder if anyone else is having trouble posting pics?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> To see Greg's AWESOME (and great smelling) truck, see post #56. Greg that's one mighty fine looking truck brother.
> 
> :hatsoff:



Great looking truck Greg  But I didn't get the great smelling part 
Kevin - I think the scratch and sniff plug in is broke too


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> To see Greg's AWESOME (and great smelling) truck, see post #56. Greg that's one mighty fine looking truck brother.
> 
> :hatsoff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking truck Greg  But I didn't get the great smelling part
> Kevin - I think the scratch and sniff plug in is broke too
Click to expand...

Funny! Scratch n sniff new car smell.
Just an fyi for the mods trying to help me, I posted the pics on a machinist forum that I frequent and the pics posted fine.


----------



## Kenbo

That's a nice ride Greg. It's nice to get a new vehicle and baby it. Congratulations on your success in quitting so far and your new truck. Sounds like a win/win situation.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> That's a nice ride Greg. It's nice to get a new vehicle and baby it. Congratulations on your success in quitting so far and your new truck. Sounds like a win/win situation.


Thanks Ken


----------



## Walt

Walt said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finally done it, after 38 years of smoking I have gone 4 days without a cigarette and I'm not coming unglued! With the advice of my doctor I am using a prescription for chantix, and boy does this stuff work! It is exactly the little extra edge that I needed. I have tried to quit many times and always struggled with the addiction, not this time. I have tried everything in the past, even hypnosis, acupuncture, etc. I have had some weird dreams as a side effect, but that's about it, and if that's all I have to deal with to quit........so be it. My spirits are good and I feel empowered. I have been sick the last couple of days and I can't imagine how I would feel if I was still smoking. I'm proud of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may just have to give that stuff a try myself! Congratulations!
> Walt
Click to expand...


I decided to try the Chantrix and now, I have been off smokes for about 2 weeks. I smoked for 59 yrs and even with the Chantrix, I still want one, but with luck, I will quit!
Walt


----------



## Kevin

You can do it Walt. Your willingness to quit after so long is an inspiration. A breath of fresh air even.  You CAN do it. Walt I do not remember what type of woodworking you do, but if you quit for 31 more days starting right now, I will send you enough ULTRA PREMIUM flame boxelder to do a major project. I pay shipping. You pay the price of withdrawal. Don't let us or especially yourself down - you can do it.


----------



## duncsuss

Walt said:


> I decided to try the Chantrix and now, I have been off smokes for about 2 weeks. I smoked for 59 yrs and even with the Chantrix, I still want one, but with luck, I will quit!
> Walt


Good for you, Walt 

Hope you manage to sit through the urges and cravings ... I found they only lasted a couple of minutes then faded (till the next one came at me). And they got further and further apart.


----------



## Kevin

Greg, look at the lives you have touched in such a positive way. You have inspired several others to quit but how many that haven't yet tried but you have planted a seed? This is one of the best threads on the forum, because we will never know the good that comes from it. Someone will probably live longer. They may be able to accomplish something for someone else they would otherwise not because maybe they died of cancer had they not stopped. I tilt my hat to you Greg. Not just for quitting, but for sharing it. 

 

In fact, I'm so inspired I'm thinking about starting smoking again just so I can quit again.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Walt said:


> Walt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finally done it, after 38 years of smoking I have gone 4 days without a cigarette and I'm not coming unglued! With the advice of my doctor I am using a prescription for chantix, and boy does this stuff work! It is exactly the little extra edge that I needed. I have tried to quit many times and always struggled with the addiction, not this time. I have tried everything in the past, even hypnosis, acupuncture, etc. I have had some weird dreams as a side effect, but that's about it, and if that's all I have to deal with to quit........so be it. My spirits are good and I feel empowered. I have been sick the last couple of days and I can't imagine how I would feel if I was still smoking. I'm proud of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may just have to give that stuff a try myself! Congratulations!
> Walt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I decided to try the Chantrix and now, I have been off smokes for about 2 weeks. I smoked for 59 yrs and even with the Chantrix, I still want one, but with luck, I will quit!
> Walt
Click to expand...

Good on you Walt! A big part of being successful is to really want to be smoke free. Total up what you spend on smokes every month and then think about what you could us that money for. Clean out your car and put an air freshener in it, throw out all your ashtrays. Buy altoids breath mints and when you get the craving set your tongue on fire with one of those strong breath mints, totally kills the crave. I took the chantix for 2 months, I have been off for a week or 2 now. The cravings still come but I can put them out of my mind rather quickly, stay busy, it does get easier, if you have made it 2 weeks you are past the chemical addiction part and now it's all mental, you have to retrain your mind. My sense of smell has returned, food taste better, I feel better and don't get winded as easy. Be strong my friend and you will beat this too! My wife is now 5 days smoke free and using the patch, it didn't work for me, but you have to do what works for you, never give up! I finally beat it and you will too!


----------



## duncsuss

woodtickgreg said:


> My wife is now 5 days smoke free



Like Kevin said -- you've started something that is bringing benefits to more and more people


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> In fact, I'm so inspired I'm thinking about starting smoking again just so I can quit again.



Don't you dare or I'll drive down there in my shiney new smoke free truck and open up a can of detroit wup a$$ on ya for being stupid!......Quiting was on of the hardest things I have ever done, I tried many times, never made it this far and totally feel free!
As much as I would like to enjoy a cigar once in a while I know I never can, like an alcoholic can never touch a drink again.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Walt, how are you doing buddy? I'm still smoke free.  The wife is about 2 weeks smoke free, she is using the patch and it seems to be working for her. She seems to be struggling with the oral hand and mouth thing, she chews on straws. Everyone that is trying to quit, keep at it, don't quit quitting, it gets easier as the days go by. I am about to reward myself with something really cool with the money I am saving.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Walt, how are you doing buddy? I'm still smoke free.  The wife is about 2 weeks smoke free, she is using the patch and it seems to be working for her. She seems to be struggling with the oral hand and mouth thing, she chews on straws. Everyone that is trying to quit, keep at it, don't quit quitting, it gets easier as the days go by. I am about to reward myself with something really cool with the money I am saving.



:no dice. more please:

A shiny new red truck already, what's next? I quit 12 years ago I think I'll go ahead and buy that helicopter I've been wanting. 

I thnk you ought to start a thread in the Tools and Machinery section called _"Guess What I am Going to Buy Next?". _ Well, that is, if it is in fact a new tool or machinery. Is my guess correct, is it a new piece of machinery? Either way you should let us guess and if anyone gets it right they get a free pack of cigarettes. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walt, how are you doing buddy? I'm still smoke free.  The wife is about 2 weeks smoke free, she is using the patch and it seems to be working for her. She seems to be struggling with the oral hand and mouth thing, she chews on straws. Everyone that is trying to quit, keep at it, don't quit quitting, it gets easier as the days go by. I am about to reward myself with something really cool with the money I am saving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please:
> 
> A shiny new red truck already, what's next? I quit 12 years ago I think I'll go ahead and buy that helicopter I've been wanting.
> 
> I thnk you ought to start a thread in the Tools and Machinery section called _"Guess What I am Going to Buy Next?". _ Well, that is, if it is in fact a new tool or machinery. Is my guess correct, is it a new piece of machinery? Either way you should let us guess and if anyone gets it right they get a free pack of cigarettes.
> 
> :i_dunno:
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, too funny Kevin. No machinery, at least not tool wise. I sold my old ford pu and turned in my lease car, cancelled the insurance on both of those so the truck was kinda a freebie, everything washed out and I think I came out ahead. I even got a little extra cash for the final dental work I need to get some new teeth. Didja know when you get old now and body parts fall off you can buy new ones?  So the new truck was kinda part one and I didn't really spend any of the money saved sooooo...............I bought me a little fishin boat.  I do live in the great lakes, home of the best walleye fishin anywhere! She's a very good priced mint condition lund 16' laker with a 40 horse merc w/power trim and electric start, oil injected. New minkota electric trolling motor. trailer w spare tire, 2 covers, and anything else you need to go out and drown worms with, all for $3k, at $150.00 a month saved smoking that will take 20 months to break even. Gives the smokers something to think about? I know it sure motivated me! Now I think that's a just reward, and she's red to match the truck! And besides I don't want anyone guessing and winning cigarettes.
I was driving to work today, had a little bluegrass music on in my new truck and I realized it still smells new and not like cigarettes, I just grinned and was proud of myself for what I have accomplished. I think I'll take the long way to work..........
EDIT: Before anyone says anything, I would post pics but I can't so you'll have to wait until the new software goes live.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> EDIT: Before anyone says anything, I would post pics but I can't so you'll have to wait until the new software goes live.



:no dice. more please::no dice. more please::no dice. more please:

Nopers dopers. Email me a pic of that B.O.A.T. (Break Out Another Thousand). We have to see it. I believe you, it's not that. It's just that I love boats almost much as wood and helicopters and tools and well, you get the picture.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Before anyone says anything, I would post pics but I can't so you'll have to wait until the new software goes live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::no dice. more please:
> 
> Nopers dopers. Email me a pic of that B.O.A.T. (Break Out Another Thousand). We have to see it. I believe you, it's not that. It's just that I love boats almost much as wood and helicopters and tools and well, you get the picture.
Click to expand...

I would but it's at my work in a fenced in yard for now, when I get it home I'll get some pics. The way I see it is if I sold the boat and kept the trailer and motor I could get most of my money back and then build the wood boat that I have had plans for for ever. But I'll use it for a while and decide what I want to do. I think a 40hp merc tiller goes for about $6k nowadays? :dunno:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....today I drove home a shiny new GMC 4wd pick up, fire red, or if Kevin reads this, flame red. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you!
> 
> :kidw_truck_smiley:
> 
> (don't believe you though. No pics. Didn't happen  )
Click to expand...


Sorry, by the time I got home it was late and I still had to eat and feed the cats etc. But here she is. 
[attachment=23739]

[attachment=23740]

[attachment=23741]

TEST
[attachment=23739]

[attachment=23740]

[attachment=23741]


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> .... had to eat and feed the cats ....



I can't stand the curiosity - how many do you have?


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... had to eat and feed the cats ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand the curiosity - how many do you have?
Click to expand...


Wow I was wonderin if the cats were tasty and if you have problems with fur balls????? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... had to eat and feed the cats ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand the curiosity - how many do you have?
Click to expand...

5, all strays and adoptions, each is unique in their own way. All indoor kitty's, neutered and spayed, de clawed in the front. Took us a year to win the trust of one of the outdoor strays, now he is a indoor cat and well cared for, he's become very content and a large lovable boy. He looks like a grey main coon. Each of our cats has a story on how they came to live with us. The black male, "spooky" came to live with us on holloween.


----------



## Walt

woodtickgreg said:


> Walt, how are you doing buddy? I'm still smoke free.  The wife is about 2 weeks smoke free, she is using the patch and it seems to be working for her. She seems to be struggling with the oral hand and mouth thing, she chews on straws. Everyone that is trying to quit, keep at it, don't quit quitting, it gets easier as the days go by. I am about to reward myself with something really cool with the money I am saving.



I was having some problems with the Chantix. It was making me feel nausious and giving me enough gas to power Kevin's saw, so, I stopped taking the pill and so far, I am still off the smokes.

At least now, I am not feeling bloated/nausious any more!

Each day is a little easier, but the temptation to light up will probably always be there......sigh

Walt


----------



## ripjack13

I say I want to quit. But the taste of clove cigs are heaven. But every so often now, they start to taste like bung. So...I need to do something. I need more energy. And having MS and Graves doesn't help me none either...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Walt I'm proud of you for sticking to it, it does get easier my friend, I still think about it from time to time, but it goes away pretty quick now. It really does get easier as time goes by. The only side effects that I had from the chantix was wierd dreams for a couple of weeks, and then constipation, needed to increase my fiber intake, which gave me gas, which allowed me to get even with the guys at work.  
Ripjack, give em up! When they start tasting bad or make you feel bad give em up. Enjoy an altoid or something else.
My wife is using the patch and chews on plastic straws when the cravings get bad, she's doing well, 32 days for her.. As long as she has the patch on she's pretty good. She will start a lower dose next week.
Everyone is different, you have to find a way that works for, you also have to really want it. Money was a big motivator for me $150.00 a month x 12 months? Screw that.  This is what I rewarded myself with for being successful and with the money saved. 

[attachment=25833]

[attachment=25834]

[attachment=25835]

[attachment=25836]


----------



## Kevin

Walt said:


> Each day is a little easier, but the temptation to light up will probably always be there......sigh
> 
> Walt



No, it will pass Walt. I know, trust me, I had it as bad as you. I'd take a beating before I took one single puff and I mean that literally. I haven't had cravings for well over a decade. I dream on rare occasion that I start smoking again and when I wake up I swear I have the taste in my mouth and I'm horrified. When I'm around smokers, especially smokers who wear cologne or perfume (which I do not like either) mixed with the stench of tobacco, it's truly disgusting to me. I don't judge them nor look down on thembecause I know I smelt just as bad once upon a time and I think about how non smokers must have wanted to get away from me too especially in an elevator or car or somewhere where you simply can't escape that foul mephitis. 

Once you have quit long enough this is going to happen to you too, and that's a good thing. Just have faith that the cravings will go away because they really will. . Day 31 (of our deal) is the 9th. That's going to be a good couple of days for us. You win your wood the day before my birthday/wedding anniversary. Hang tough - I want to send you your wood!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's been nearly seven months since I quit, still doing well, I do get a craving from time to time. I think it's the taste that I crave not the actual smoking part of it. So here is where I stand today...... a year ago I dropped 20 lbs. and got my cholesterol and triglycerides under controll, quit smoking, had the final oral surgery to get a full plate on the top and a partial on the bottom. This meant I could not bite or chew anything, that doesn't leave many options as far as what to eat, so I ate any soft crap that I could find. So yesterday I got on the scale and as I had suspected I gained 15 lbs. back, I feel like crap, saw pics of myself of when the duck and I where milling and I do not look healthy. So this week I have started a diet and exercise program again since my mouth is mostly healed and doing better and now I can chew healthy foods, starting slow on the tread mill, then I will add some high rep resistance training as I start to improve. My goal is 20 to 30 lbs. total, I hope to lose 10 lbs. by thanksgiving so I can chow down! Another 5 to 10 by xmas so I can chow again. I have told people you can get busy living or get busy dieing ( Clint Eastwood I think) So I think I need to take my own advise and take care of myself, The duckman has plans to work me hard next summer.
Starting weight today is 200 lbs even.........................


----------



## DKMD

Sounds like a good game plan, Greg. I think you're smart to include the weight training into your exercise routine... Lots of studies show better weight loss with the addition of lifting over cardio alone. 

Keeping a food journal is another useful tool for some folks... If it goes in your mouth, it gets written down, and the calories get tabulated.


----------



## ButchC

woodtickgreg said:


> It's been nearly seven months since I quit, still doing well, I do get a craving from time to time. I think it's the taste that I crave not the actual smoking part of it. So here is where I stand today...... a year ago I dropped 20 lbs. and got my cholesterol and triglycerides under controll, quit smoking, had the final oral surgery to get a full plate on the top and a partial on the bottom. This meant I could not bite or chew anything, that doesn't leave many options as far as what to eat, so I ate any soft crap that I could find. So yesterday I got on the scale and as I had suspected I gained 15 lbs. back, I feel like crap, saw pics of myself of when the duck and I where milling and I do not look healthy. So this week I have started a diet and exercise program again since my mouth is mostly healed and doing better and now I can chew healthy foods, starting slow on the tread mill, then I will add some high rep resistance training as I start to improve. My goal is 20 to 30 lbs. total, I hope to lose 10 lbs. by thanksgiving so I can chow down! Another 5 to 10 by xmas so I can chow again. I have told people you can get busy living or get busy dieing ( Clint Eastwood I think) So I think I need to take my own advise and take care of myself, The duckman has plans to work me hard next summer.
> Starting weight today is 200 lbs even.........................



Just saw this thread for the first time...Way to go on quitting smoking. The last time I quit was the easiest. That was almost 5 years ago. Funny thing is that I found myself just last Thursday minding my own business at the house, and all of a sudden I realized that I was looking for something I couldn't find. I had to actually stop and figure out what it was that I was looking for and figured out it was my pack of smokes!!! I had a craving, and didn't even realize that I was actively looking for a pack of cigarettes I hadn't touched or seen in nearly 5 years!! I was floored.

The craving passed very easily, and I never regret quitting.

Congrats on 7 months!!

Butch


----------



## shadetree_1

I'm behind you by 6 months and 29 days but I quit also with the help of Chantix, couldn't do it by myself, but I finally did it!!


----------



## ripjack13

Ok..I'm down to 5 a day...slow and steady for me. I'm going to get the gum this week, see if that helps lower my numbers...


----------



## HomeBody

My father in law quit but for some reason he had to carry his pack of cigs in his shirt pocket "just in case". He carried that pack for a looooong time and every once in a while someone would ask him for a smoke. He'd give them the stale cig and watch them light it up then laugh. He never started back again. Gary


----------



## shadetree_1

I tried for years to quit and about 5 years ago I tried the Chantix, they said one of the side effects was depression and they were right it got me big time and I hated the feeling so I threw it out and went back to smoking. Then 40 years of smoking caught up with Linda and she Had to have the double lung transplant ( she is doing fantastic for those of you who have been wondering ) she will be reborn for a year on November the 8th so I decided to give Chantix another try not only because I did not want to suffer like she did but because I have to be here for Linda and this time it took, I just had my morning coffee which was a 2-3 cig deal, but not this morning!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

shadetree_1 said:


> I tried for years to quit and about 5 years ago I tried the Chantix, they said one of the side effects was depression and they were right it got me big time and I hated the feeling so I threw it out and went back to smoking. Then 40 years of smoking caught up with Linda and she Had to have the double lung transplant ( she is doing fantastic for those of you who have been wondering ) she will be reborn for a year on November the 8th so I decided to give Chantix another try not only because I did not want to suffer like she did but because I have to be here for Linda and this time it took, I just had my morning coffee which was a 2-3 cig deal, but not this morning!!!


Very good Joe, I'm happy for you and pulling for you. Stay in touch with your doc, especially if you start getting depressed. I had weird dreams for a few weeks with the chantix but I never felt depressed, kinda the opposite for me, I felt upbeat and proud of my self. A lot of people have side effects from the chantix that they can't handle, or some just don't give it a chance, for me it worked great! The 8 week program worked for me. Don't quit quitting! You will be successful! Altoid mints also worked well for me, now the altoids are helping me with my food cravings, LOL I just got off the tread mill, gonna work the tread mill for a week before I start resistance training as well. Best wishes Joe, keep us informed of your progress!


----------



## Mike1950

shadetree_1 said:


> I tried for years to quit and about 5 years ago I tried the Chantix, they said one of the side effects was depression and they were right it got me big time and I hated the feeling so I threw it out and went back to smoking. Then 40 years of smoking caught up with Linda and she Had to have the double lung transplant ( she is doing fantastic for those of you who have been wondering ) she will be reborn for a year on November the 8th so I decided to give Chantix another try not only because I did not want to suffer like she did but because I have to be here for Linda and this time it took, I just had my morning coffee which was a 2-3 cig deal, but not this morning!!!



Golly Joe has it been a year--- Sure went by fast. I am happy for both of you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today is my one year anniversary of not smoking. I have gained 30 lbs, doc says that's normal and that I could carry that weight for about 2 years on average. I used to not be able to breath because I smoked, now I can't breath because my fat gut is pressed into my lungs! LOL I hope I can get some of this weight off this summer. I still crave the taste once in a while, I don't think that will ever go away entirely.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Molokai

My father in law is 10 years free of smoke. He said that in first years he dreamed of making that smoke circles and the crowd applaud him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

This May will be 13 (or 14?) years for me. I quit the 1st week of May in either 2000 or 2001 - I can't even remember which now. Seems like another lifetime ago and you couldn't pay me enough to smoke one of those nasty things now. When I go into a store and pass someone who reeks of it AND has perfumed their self in an attempt to mask it - I nearly gag. Not judging anyone - it's just that combination of stink 'em and smoke together that just makes me queasy. I don't like perfume or cologne to begin with but pair it with an ash tray and I am not riding in their vehicle lol.

Glad you conquered it Greg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SDB777

woodtickgreg said:


> Today is my one year anniversary of not smoking. I have gained 30 lbs, doc says that's normal and that I could carry that weight for about 2 years on average. I used to not be able to breath because I smoked, now I can't breath because my fat gut is pressed into my lungs! LOL I hope I can get some of this weight off this summer. I still crave the taste once in a while, I don't think that will ever go away entirely.




Awesome!

Been there, done the same thing.....but going on 4yrs here!




Scott (think of the cha-ching you saved) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Very thankful I never got started! Congrats and keep it up. I've watched a lot of people beat it. They usually relapse a few times but get there. I know it is a tough habit to break so keep it up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just thought I would revisit this thread for an update. It's been about 3 1/2 years now, never went back to it, I'm done with it! I beat it! And now I try and help others to do the same thing, try try try again and don't quit quiting, It took me many attempts till I finally beat it. 
I felt like crap for about a year or two but that finally passed.
So now lets talk about the next problem, weight gain! I went from about 180 lbs to 215 lbs, the heaviest I have ever been, went from 33" - 34" waist to 36". When the 36's started getting snug I knew something had to be done. So a change of diet to lean food and limit red meat to once a week, lots of fish, chicken and eggs for protien. I started walking a lot, the brisk pace kind that gets your heart rate up and makes you sweat. I walk 3 to 5 miles depending on how much time I have. It's working, I'm down almost 25 lbs, I'm at 192, my goal is 170. I'm back into 34" jeans and down 2 notches on my belt, and I feel so much better. A little weight gain was worth it to me, my doctor said I would gain weight and he was right, now he's happy I am working to get it off. I still have a belly but it's smaller, lol. And I am loosing it nice and slow so hopefully it stays off, I eat good just leaner food that is more nutritious. High protein, low carb, with veggies for fiber, I cut back on sugar too. Just more lifestyle changes. Oh, and I take one day a week to eat anything I want, this way I don't deprive myself of some simple pleasure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC

Awesome, tick!


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> So now lets talk about the next problem, weight gain! I went from about 180 lbs to 215 lbs, the heaviest I have ever been, went from 33" - 34" waist to 36".



Start a new thread. Many of us need it. I will participate. 

But your weight gain isn't just from stopping smoking. It's because you can taste. Also because you're happy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Start a new thread. Many of us need it. I will participate.
> 
> But your weight gain isn't just from stopping smoking. It's because you can taste. Also because you're happy.


And because I'm old, lol. I'm not a kid anymore and I'm ok with that.


----------



## deltatango

I don't miss it. Quit back in 1980. Glad you did it.

Good for you man. You'll be so much better for it.

I need to drop the weight, big time, too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

I quit in May of 1970 on my return trip from viet nam. I was on a 707 with over 250 soldiers. Everyone was smoking and the airplane ventilation stopped working about working about halfway. You couldn't see the guy sitting 2 seats away. Once I got the plane I could not stomach the smell of smoke for years. I am happy for everyone who has made the effort to quit. I never could break the eating to much habit though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well it's been 7 years and I never went back to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Well it's been 7 years and I never went back to it.



Congratulations brother, that's great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maverick

Congrats. I don't smoke but my wife is a 2 pack a day smoker. I wish she would/could quit. Thanks for sharing your story and more importantly....your success.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------

